# Evo VIII FQ400 vs Murcielago - Top Gear Sunday 12th December



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Should be interesting....


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

And don't forget it's on an hour earlier at 7pm this week.

Jeremy said it was because because they were going to look for some sportsperson's personality. :roll:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

That should be awesome


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I really like the Evos, but I have to say for me it doesnt matter which one is faster there only one winner (which unfortunately I cant afford)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

At MPH04 they had the FQ400 on display and the official stats said that it did 5mpg, is that true?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> At MPH04 they had the FQ400 on display and the official stats said that it did 5mpg, is that true?


From last night's show, it said that when you're really 'on it' then yes. THey also said that despite the fact it's fast, it's gone too far and the 320 would be a better bet as a car (ie one that you have to live with day in day out).


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Shit i missed this last night does anyone know when it's repeated :?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

L7 said:


> Shit i missed this last night does anyone know when it's repeated :?


Tonight I think.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Quality car but completely pointless really except for track use, the 320 is plenty and from what JC said last night the 320 is a much better car...


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

L7 said:


> Shit i missed this last night does anyone know when it's repeated :?


Think its on BBC2, about 11 or 12 tonight.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

gcp said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> > Shit i missed this last night does anyone know when it's repeated :?
> ...


Thanks i will make sure i watch it this time.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

L7 said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > L7 said:
> ...


23.20 on beeb 2


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I'm amazed nobody has posted after watching this interesting experiment! Good old JC just chased the Lambo round until the guy span it .......... what was he doing .............. another couple of laps and the Evo would have had to have stopped for new tyres, clutch, brakes and a service and the lambo would have been well out of sight :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

garvin said:


> I'm amazed nobody has posted after watching this interesting experiment! Good old JC just chased the Lambo round until the guy span it .......... what was he doing .............. another couple of laps and the Evo would have had to have stopped for new tyres, clutch, brakes and a service and the lambo would have been well out of sight :wink:


erm...I don't think so....

a) *The Brakes*on the FQ400 are made by Alcon with Ferodo DS3000 pads - the same pads as per Group N rally cars. The lardy Lambo's brakes would have gone first, trust me.

b) *The clutch*on the FQ400 is a competition-level 240mm high clamp mode, heavy duty mechanism complete with Cera-metallic 6 paddle sprung centred drive plate. I have seen the same clutch withstand 9 successive maximu rev launches at Santa Pod on a 600bhp Evo VII. Tell me another clutch which can take that level punishment when all the power is going through all 4 wheels.....

c) *The Tyres*: Clarkson's comments about the tyres were wholly unfounded. They are Yokohama A046's and I had them on my VII for 10,000+ road miles and 5 track days this year, including 3 successive days at the nurburgring. They are categorically the best road/track tyre around - just ask Rob Beves or Paul Scott who were with me at the ring....
How ironic that such contributory factor in the Lambo spinning was the Pirelli PZero Nero tyres which, are fine for road use but are woeful on a track. You only have to look at the tread pattern.

Personally, whilst it was an excellent feature, I don't see what all the fuss is about. The Murcielago is a lardy supercar, not made for the track and the Evo is....and you can use it everyday.... :-*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> The Murcielago is a lardy supercar, not made for the track and the Evo is....and you can use it everyday.... :-*


Sorry Stu, but as much as you know that I love EVO's, I disagree that this model(the 400) that does a 'combined' 7mpg can be classed as an 'everyday' car. Only if you have got shares in an oil company maybe! :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Did love the feature, but was chatting with my hairdresser :lol: yesterday & her boyfriend has just purchased a 4 month old Evo VIII FQ360 & given that he only paid Â£22K for it (the seller was loaded & has a fleet of top marques), it makes the FQ400 seem more than a little over priced at nearly Â£50K.

I'm sure as Stu states, that their is far more about the FQ400 than just the extra 40 horses, bit it does make me question the value prop on the FQ400 when taking the woeful running costs into account as well.

As a side, my hairdresser (Evo VIII owners girlfriend) actually prefered the Scooby he had before the Evo (odd girl but she's so hot i can forgive her)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > The Murcielago is a lardy supercar, not made for the track and the Evo is....and you can use it everyday.... :-*
> ...


7mpg was classed as "fast road driving"

I'm sure you can get a lot more....like 9mpg.... :roll: :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Interesting review in the Times yesterday too.

Great car and a one upmanship in the power stakes but pointless on the road compared to lesser Evo's :?

James.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Sorry Stu, but as much as you know that I love EVO's, I disagree that this model(the 400) that does a 'combined' 7mpg can be classed as an 'everyday' car. Only if you have got shares in an oil company maybe!
> 
> 7mpg was classed as "fast road driving"
> 
> I'm sure you can get a lot more....like 9mpg.... :roll: :lol:


 :lol: .... and I was 'worried' that my Monaro was a bit of a drinker @ 21mpg ...... overall :wink:

Goes down to 5 when you hit the gas :roll:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Same MPG as my TT. 5MPG when you floor it!


----------

